# Fahrtechnik Seminar in Bad Harzburg



## spreadthegroove (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

nach dem positiven Feedback zu unserem Fahrtechnikseminar am letzten Sonntag in Düsseldorf http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436173&goto=newpost
planen wir jetzt schon das nächste. 

Dieses wird am 24. April in Bad Harzburg stattfinden.

Interessierte können sich gerne an mich wenden um genauere Informationen zu erhalten. Beim dem Seminar vermitteln wir euch die grundsätzlich Techniken zum sicheren und freudvollen Biken.

Mehr Infos zu uns unter www.power-flower.de


----------



## spreadthegroove (8. April 2010)

Der Schnee ist geschmolzen, jetzt ist es nicht mehr lange bis wir dem schönen Harz einen Besuch abstatten. Wer Lust und Zeit auf ein Fahrtechnikseminar mit uns hat, findet hier alle wichtigen Infos.

Fahrtechnikseminar in Bad Harzburg
  Liebe Biker/innen und Fahrtechnikinteressierte,
  am 24. April werden wir ein Basic Fahrtechnikseminar in Bad Harzburg durchführen.

Beginn:  10.30 Uhr, Kursdauer: ca. 4 Std.
  Treffpunkt : Am Power Flower / Bioracer Stand auf dem Eventgelände des Bad Harzburger Bike Marathons, Sportpark an der Rennbahn in Bad Harzburg
  Kursinhalte:
  Basic: Grundposition auf dem Bike, Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance, richtiges bergauf und bergab Fahren,  Schalten, kleine Hindernisse überwinden
  Ziel der Kurse: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.
  Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heißt wir  können sehr individuell auf das Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmer/innen eingehen, sodass sich niemand über- oder unterfordert fühlt.  Das Gelände in Bad Harzburg ist ideal, es bietet für alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können. Gleichzeitig kann es auch ein gute Vorbereitung auf das Rennen am Sonntag sein. Es können aber auch gerne Biker/innen teilnehmen die nicht am Rennen teilnehmen.
  Fotos vom Basickurs im Januar in Düsseldorf, findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239 
  Fotos von einem Fahrtechnikseminar, das wir letztes Jahr in Belgien geben haben könnt ihr euch unter: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110042&id=19670280347 oder http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110045&id=19670280347 
   Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:
  Ausrüstung: Helm, Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals, außerdem empfehlen wir auch das Tragen einer Brille.
  Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.
  Während unserer Kurse könnt ihr auch kostenlos Rucksäcke von Deuter testen.
  Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären können, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.
  Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.
  Bis dahin, viele Grüße
  Sonja
  Team Power Flower / KONA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

